# working on this one....W777



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 2, 2018)

used up some more of Stan's pretty wood.....hand ground this one from an old blank I got a while back.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2018)

Wowser! Love that handle! Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2018)

thank you Chuck.....a lot nicer in the sun light.


----------



## The100road (Aug 3, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Strider (Aug 22, 2018)

Wow the simmetry!


----------

